# Vintage Volkswagen, anyone?



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone here have a vintage Volkswagen? I'm thinking aircooled. Does your bike get to ride in/on it?

Here's my 1968 Beetle, with a 2110cc engine making about 150hp


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

There's something you don't see everyday. I guess I don't have the oldest car here then.


----------



## Triple b (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 73 VW Thing........with a few mods










I also have a bike rack that mounts on the spare tire


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey cool man! I have a '64 Bug, but haven't transported the bikes on it yet. It's just a fun project to work on, not a daily driver or anything I'd use for regular transport..


















Bought it from the original owner a few months ago.


----------



## Petey (May 6, 2007)

I used to have a few vintage VW's mostly buses but i just recently sold my 66.

It had disc brakes all around, drop spindles narrowed adj beam, just alot of nice stuff...Iwas gearing up to do a type IV conversion too.

No pics of the bug on this computer but here's one of one of my old busses.


----------



## Petey (May 6, 2007)

I used to have a few vintage VW's mostly buses but i just recently sold my 66.

It had disc brakes all around, drop spindles narrowed adj beam, just alot of nice stuff...Iwas gearing up to do a type IV conversion too.

No pics of the bug on this computer but here's one of one of my old busses.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*the best of both worlds...*

i've had several bugs,the nicest/oldest being a '69 that i completely restified (restored+modified) into a sorta "resto-custom".that was before i hadda digicam (no scanner either ),so i can't post any pics of it.

i painted it it's origonal dark blue,lowered it in the front (ran big and little widw whitewalls),chrome steelies and ran a dual weber 1776 (was a '73 a-block dual port)...y'all are makin me miss it really bad:thumbsup: .i never rigged a rack on it,but i did remove f&r wheels and cart bikes to and frow in the back seat...that worked fairly well if it wasn't a muddy ride .

always wanted a bus,but never got around to it.my younger cousin has a fairly nice '78 converted to carb,and he hasn't ran it in a long time,but he'd rather let it rust away than sell it to anyone who'd love and take care of it....man,it'd make a sweet bike hauler!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Lemme see, 2 67 bugs, one with an original sunroof, a 77 2.0 Transporter with a huge factory moonroof, 81 jetta diesel, 83 Audi 5000 TD. I'm not so brand loyal anymore.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Polk said:


> Anyone here have a vintage Volkswagen? I'm thinking aircooled. Does your bike get to ride in/on it?
> 
> Here's my 1968 Beetle, with a 2110cc engine making about 150hp


Nice looking Bug Polk. I'd looked at that photo two or three times before I noticed the kayak. That's huge. It looks like it's carrying the Beetle. That setup must draw some stares.

My son's pride and joy is a '73 superbeetle. He did carry his bike in the back seat when he moved to California last summer. I'll have to show him the rack option. LOL.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

'87 counts as Vintage??

Probably not, but here's my everyday car... Golf GL MKII, auto tranny.


By warp2003

It'll be going to the doctor for a front end check up... the CV joints are done.


----------



## Triple b (Dec 14, 2007)

Warp said:


> '87 counts as Vintage??
> 
> Probably not, but here's my everyday car... Golf GL MKII, auto tranny.
> 
> ...


Hey Warp........It looks like you bike needs some air in the back tire


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Triple b said:


> Hey Warp........It looks like you bike needs some air in the back tire


nail Vs tyre shootout... guess who won...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Starting to feel vintage...*



Triple b said:


> Hey Warp........It looks like you bike needs some air in the back tire


My '96 GTi is starting to feel long in the tooth.

The heater core went out a couple weeks ago, and I spent the 3 day weekend tearing the whole dash out to replace it. Took me 2 and a half days to do the whole thing, then chasing down issues like the speedo stopped working. Ugh. I'll bet my water pump and PS pump are not far behind. The engine and tranny are still tight, tho! I can't complain much for a car with 205k miles I paid $10.5k for 8 years and 160k miles ago.


----------



## german69 (Jan 13, 2008)

*69*

I have a 1969 bug that i am restoring and soon will be finishing. I am only 15 now but enjoy biking so much that i will soon be getting a bike rack from rei like the one on the blue bug (damn nice looking and 150hp just sounds great).


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> My '96 GTi is starting to feel long in the tooth.
> 
> The heater core went out a couple weeks ago, and I spent the 3 day weekend tearing the whole dash out to replace it. Took me 2 and a half days to do the whole thing, then chasing down issues like the speedo stopped working. Ugh. I'll bet my water pump and PS pump are not far behind. The engine and tranny are still tight, tho! I can't complain much for a car with 205k miles I paid $10.5k for 8 years and 160k miles ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Polk said:


> Here's my 1968 Beetle, with a 2110cc engine making about 150hp


Sleeper....


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice; I've been meaning to start a thread like this for a while but wasn't sure how many people were still into these cars.

I have a '70 Bug that was my daily driver for nine years before the original engine expired last May. It's currently in storage while I collect parts for the new 2387cc engine and obviously a new transmission.

This pic was from last April:


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

travis138 said:


> Nice; I've been meaning to start a thread like this for a while but wasn't sure how many people were still into these cars.
> 
> I have a '70 Bug that was my daily driver for nine years before the original engine expired last May. It's currently in storage while I collect parts for the new 2387cc engine and obviously a new transmission.


Nice...that 2387 will be a sweet "little" step up from the stocker! When I built the stroker for my Bug it was the first time I had ever been in a Bug with such an engine. I recall describing my first drive with the new engine as, "giggling like a school girl every time I hit the gas!":thumbsup:

Someone mentioned the kayak. I built it myself out of fiberglass and wood. It's almost 17 feet long, so it's quite a bit longer than the car!


----------



## cdadaa (Jan 12, 2008)

My 67 frame off restoration. I don't this one will ever see a bike rack though.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*Cool.....*

Nice to see old bugs. I built a '59 and a '66 for myself back in the day (1985-1990). My dad and I built a sandrail, a '64 pickup, his '73 cal bug, my mom's '69, and a '62 fiberglass Manx Myers. Too much fun. My neighbor has a '60 sitting in his driveway that needs restoring. My wife has already warned me. :nono:

No that I am old I am use to smooth shifting cars, airconditioning, power brakes, electric everything.


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

Love that color, Polk!


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Since other people are posting their water-cooleds, here is my 90 Jetta with a 98 ABA swap.


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

jetta_mike said:


> Since other people are posting their water-cooleds, here is my 90 Jetta with a 98 ABA swap.


No offense, but in my opinion that stuff really doesn't belong here.

You guys have your own thread not too far down the page: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=306434

Vintage VW = aircooled, or at the least let's try and keep this thread pre-90's.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Had a "flashback" (Fastback)*

Damn thing stranded me more times then any other vehicle i ever owned. Bummer because i liked the exterior and interior design..

<img src=https://www.vwtype3.org/owners.manual/general/vw.1600tl.jpg>


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I would love to have an old Bug (restored but not original) with a very nice motor in it that was just a super sleeper. Sounds like fun to me. Maybe a Ghia instead ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Toff said:


> I would love to have an old Bug (restored but not original) with a very nice motor in it that was just a super sleeper. Sounds like fun to me. Maybe a Ghia instead ...


Just jump the border and pick one for cheap. There is one where I live that was used as a cab and it's been sitting there for ages.

Granted, it's all beaten up and not a vintage... But it's a bug and you can have it for like 500 bucks or less.

Point is... jump the border if you're interested in a bug. There are a plenty. They just stopped making them back in 2005.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

travis138 said:


> No offense, but in my opinion that stuff really doesn't belong here.
> 
> You guys have your own thread not too far down the page: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=306434
> 
> Vintage VW = aircooled, or at the least let's try and keep this thread pre-90's.


You do realize that 86-92 golf's and Jetta's are all the same right?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jetta_mike said:


> You do realize that 86-92 golf's and Jetta's are all the same right?


Actually, it goes further back than that... Mine is a MKII and it's 87....

The MKI Golf (Rabbit, Caribe or whatever you call it) was water cooled and released back in 1975. It's as old as me.

So, let's please define "vintage"... water/air cooled just doesn't cut it.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Here's some of my old poop that I don't own anymore:

67' Kombi

































56' (parts from this car now live on all over the world)









66'


----------



## Rinaldo Moon (Aug 31, 2007)

Sweet ride. I'm buying a 68' bug from my aunt. She's the original owner. Gotta keep it in the family. Is that Yakima rack stock or did you need to modify it?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

travis138 said:


> Vintage VW = aircooled, or at the least let's try and keep this thread pre-90's.


24 years old... I think that can be considered vintage.








Mods... ?

Yes.


----------



## cdadaa (Jan 12, 2008)

IMHO...Actually *Air Cooled* absolutely does cut it! Vintage should mean at least 30 years old. There is an active "cult" following of old Air Cooled bugs, ghias, buses, things. etc. (similar to a Bridgestone MB-0, or a Wicked Fat Chance, Ritchey P-23). A Jetta or Golf....Nah! Lame!


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Rinaldo Moon said:


> Sweet ride. I'm buying a 68' bug from my aunt. She's the original owner. Gotta keep it in the family. Is that Yakima rack stock or did you need to modify it?


The Yakima is stock; just standard gutter towers. Because the roof is so curved I had to watch how far back I put the rear bar, but it is fine where it is. One thing I do have to watch out for is the inside pedal can touch the roof. With a geared bike I click a shifter to jam the gears to keep the crank from turning, but with a single speed I have to use a bungy cord.

I suppose tall towers could make it easier, but I already had this rack from another car, and I personally don't like the look of the tall towers. Maybe that's being vain, but you gotta admit looks are a significant factor when it comes to classic cars!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

A friend of mine just sent me the link to this thread, Ive been on mtbr for some time now but didnt see this. Its awesome. Anyway here are mine
This is my Bug minus the shaved door handles, a dude took my picture and photoshopped my door handles








my Notch that Im considering sellin, cost too much to keep and it never gets driven. My love is for my Bug


----------



## Ligero (Sep 8, 2005)

travis138 said:


> Vintage VW = aircooled, or at the least let's try and keep this thread pre-90's.


Does a 81 Scirocco count as vintage? I also tow it to the autocross with a 81 Rabbit pickup.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Ligero said:


> Does a 81 Scirocco count as vintage? I also tow it to the autocross with a 81 Rabbit pickup.


I wanna see pics of this Trabbit you speak of


----------



## Ligero (Sep 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> I wanna see pics of this Trabbit you speak of


I don't have any good recent pictures but this is from when I bought the truck. I am thinking about selling it because it is not the best tow vehicle.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Ligero said:


> I don't have any good recent pictures but this is from when I bought the truck. I am thinking about selling it because it is not the best tow vehicle.


Hell yeah. Those things are sooo rad. Ive looked and looked for one but could never find one


----------



## Rinaldo Moon (Aug 31, 2007)

Polk said:


> The Yakima is stock; just standard gutter towers. Because the roof is so curved I had to watch how far back I put the rear bar, but it is fine where it is. One thing I do have to watch out for is the inside pedal can touch the roof. With a geared bike I click a shifter to jam the gears to keep the crank from turning, but with a single speed I have to use a bungy cord.
> 
> I suppose tall towers could make it easier, but I already had this rack from another car, and I personally don't like the look of the tall towers. Maybe that's being vain, but you gotta admit looks are a significant factor when it comes to classic cars!


I agree. Appearance before utility. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob H. (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice rides, gang!

My first bug was a '62 w/ a '73 dp engine (mostly stock). I used the back seat as a bike rack  

My next one was a '74 standard that I bought from the original owner. Sold it 10 years ago.

I've always wanted another Bug since...


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

travis138 said:


> Nice; I've been meaning to start a thread like this for a while but wasn't sure how many people were still into these cars.
> 
> I have a '70 Bug that was my daily driver for nine years before the original engine expired last May. It's currently in storage while I collect parts for the new 2387cc engine and obviously a new transmission.
> 
> This pic was from last April:


two questions-
are those panasports?
and do you live in folsom?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> two questions-
> are those panasports?
> and do you live in folsom?


They are either Panasports or Empi 8's, due to the popularity of the Empi's I would say thats what they are. Almost too similar to tell any real difference though


----------



## Gumby1 (Oct 22, 2006)

A good friend of mine drives his 1959 daily driver everywhere! he loads up his bike and drives 4 hours to the mountains, rides all day then drives 4 hours home in an all stock (except engine) including factory radio and no fuel gauge. It has hauled his bike to Whistler a few times (a 14 hour trip). he owns numerous VW's including a Split window beetle.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm on a motorbike while in Asia, miss my cars back at home.

Have a '69 I did a pan off restoration/custom jobbie on. It's now a flame spewing Porsche powered baja w/_nothing_ stock.. (with bike rack!) _FAST!_, and noisy...

Other toy is a '75 914. Will put a large 6 twin-turbo in upon return to Canada.

Would also like to pick up an old Trabbit, take it apart, and build it up nicely.
Prolly a VR6/Syncro conversion...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

ive got a 76 7-pass Bus, no bike racks on it, cuz theres a teak roof rack on it now. will just be getting it runnin this spring as i need to rebuild the engine(#4 cylinder has 25 compression). perfect roadtrip mobile. love it.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

You named
1998 MKIII








1977 Westfalia








1965 Deluxe


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Looks like my V-Dub just blew the head gasket... Big mess of coolant from behind the engine. There are no hoses back there.

:bluefrown:


----------



## BontyRaceOR (Feb 25, 2004)

Rabbit (Golf) MKII
Bug 1985


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Warp said:


> Looks like my V-Dub just blew the head gasket... Big mess of coolant from behind the engine. There are no hoses back there.
> 
> :bluefrown:


Well - luckily they are actually pretty easy to replace. Good time to get the head rebuilt and machined too. I've done 4 (2 on each of my VW's) - only screwed it up once.... didn't tap out the bolt holes in the block. You can pick up new/rebuilt heads pretty cheaply if you don't want to get your serviced.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Well - luckily they are actually pretty easy to replace. Good time to get the head rebuilt and machined too. I've done 4 (2 on each of my VW's) - only screwed it up once.... didn't tap out the bolt holes in the block. You can pick up new/rebuilt heads pretty cheaply if you don't want to get your serviced.


Nah, bro... It's off to some mechanic.

Would I have a decent set of tools and a good place to work, I'd do it. But I don't have either, so... off to the mechanic it goes.

How true is that these heads don't like much to be machined down?? I've heard that it leads to slightly higher compression ratio and eventually it feds up the engine... Is there any truth in that?


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

BWVDubya said:


> A friend of mine just sent me the link to this thread, Ive been on mtbr for some time now but didnt see this. Its awesome. Anyway here are mine
> This is my Bug minus the shaved door handles, a dude took my picture and photoshopped my door handles
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Notch!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> You named
> 1998 MKIII
> 
> 
> ...


Supe que eras venezolano viendo las calcomanias y la carretera (parece la carretera de los caracas) antes que por la placa jajaja


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Why do the air heads always be hatin the H2O crew?

lol. just kidding vee dub luv :thumbsup:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*A B Q D F H*

I hate to post this link here as I've been looking at many of these and trying to justify another vehicle. I think I can get this passed through my CFO as a "project" though.

I apologize in advance if this causes any future financial/spousal problems.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

notaknob said:


> I hate to post this link here as I've been looking at many of these and trying to justify another vehicle. I think I can get this passed through my CFO as a "project" though.


Projects projects projects...

Yeah - stupid VWs.

Kinda funny... so I made 2 significant changes to my bikes this past year - got into Single Speeding, and bought a Titanium road bike. Between the two, there is really nothing to upgrade.... ever. Unless it breaks. Then I get a new part. Funny how simple life becomes when you aren't worrying about all the little bits and pieces.

So I got re-involved with my stable of cars.  The scirocco (posted above) is running, and a daily driver for the first time since 2003.

And I just acquired a new project...

Trying to fit this










Into this...










But that won't get rolling until after Bike Season.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks like it's going to be a fun project!


----------



## TacoRim (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't consider fat chick VW's cool nor vintage. 



They're awesome for making bajas out of or if you need a motor for an early car, but that's about it.


----------



## jake11 (May 4, 2009)

I love all the classic VWs. I don't have a classic, but currently drive a 2008 VW GLI to get me to the trails. There are a lot of cool pics in this thread.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Triple b said:


> I have a 73 VW Thing........with a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I've always wanted a Thing. And yours looks more fun than a normal Thing!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

TacoRim said:


> I don't consider fat chick VW's cool nor vintage.
> 
> They're awesome for making bajas out of or if you need a motor for an early car, but that's about it.


What exactly is a fat chick VW?

Convertible New beetle?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nah!*



Warp said:


> Nah, bro... It's off to some mechanic.
> 
> Would I have a decent set of tools and a good place to work, I'd do it. But I don't have either, so... off to the mechanic it goes.
> 
> How true is that these heads don't like much to be machined down?? I've heard that it leads to slightly higher compression ratio and eventually it feds up the engine... Is there any truth in that?


well, depends on the year. If you have an 85 or later GTi, GLi, any MK3 2.0 liter engine, or any car with 10:1 compression and knock sensor ignition, it may freak out the engine management if you don't run super gas. Other than that, back in my rabbit hot rodding days, we used to shave the heads to bump the compression up from 8:1 or 8.5:1 to 9:1 and just run super gas. IIRC, we shaved a lot of material off to get that. The other thing to watch for when you shave a lot of material off is that it can retard the cam timing a bit, which can be fixed with an adjustable cam sprocket. Advancing the cam makes more low end torque, so retarding it will decrease low end torque in favor of a bit more high end torque.


----------

